# Se fue un poco antes de llegar tú



## Gamen

_
Buenos días.
Creía que no era posible emplear el infinitivo después de un conector que introduce una subordinada con cambio de sujeto. Me suena mal en español y yo no lo diría, no obstante encontré un ejemplo de la RAE donde se asume que es correcto.
En el ejemplo que sigue, ¿lo correcto no sería usar una subordinada en subjuntivo como en b)
¿Qué opinan?
Muchas gracias.

_*a) Se fue (un) poco antes de llegar tú.

*_*b) Se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras.

*



*antes*. *1.* Adverbio que denota prioridad en el tiempo o en el espacio: Si vas a llegar antes, avísame; El doce va antes que el trece. Normalmente va seguido de un complemento precedido de la preposición de: «Quince días antes de su muerte [...] manifestaba su desaliento» (Boido Einstein [Arg. 1980]); no debe emplearse, en estos casos, la preposición a: «Las inscripciones [...] se podrán efectuar treinta minutos antes al inicio de las pruebas» (NProvincia [Arg.] 6.4.97). En la lengua culta solo admite los cuantificadores cuanto, mucho, bastante o (un) poco: Iré cuanto antes; Nos lo dijeron mucho antes; Pasé por allí bastante antes del accidente; *Se fue (un) poco antes de llegar tú;* así pues, debe evitarse el uso de más antes, que se da en niveles no cultos, más en América que en España: «Esta situación se debe arreglar lo más antes posible» (Tiempos [Bol.] 28.1.97); en estos casos, el uso del adverbio más resulta superfluo, ya que antes equivale a más pronto.
Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Gamen said:


> _
> Buenos días.
> Creía que no era posible emplear el infinitivo después de un conector que introduce una subordinada con cambio de sujeto. Me suena mal en español y yo no lo diría, no obstante encontré un ejemplo de la RAE donde se asume que es correcto.
> En el ejemplo que sigue, ¿lo correcto no sería usar una subordinada en subjuntivo como en b)
> ¿Qué opinan?
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> _*a) Se fue (un) poco antes de llegar tú.
> 
> *_*b) Se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras.
> 
> *
> _



Hola, Gamen.

Al menos a este lado del charco se entiende perfectamente la opción a); y, personalmente, me suena también bien. Te digo más, a veces lo digo cambiando el orden: "Se fue poco antes de tú llegar", lo cual no sé si es correcto.

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Y también está bien:

Se fue un poco antes de que llegaras tú.


----------



## Gamen

Hola Miguel.
Gracias por tu aporte.
A mí me suena particularmente mal y por eso pensé que sería incorrecto. Pero me debe sonar extraña porque ese tipo de enunciados no es construido con infinitivo por aquí sino con verbo conjugado en subjuntivo. Veremos qué nos dicen otros nativos.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Gamen:

A mí también me suena bien. El uso del infinitivo (_llegar_) en esa oración es correcto. Si nos damos cuenta, el sujeto aparece pospuesto (_tú_) y en estos casos es frecuente este uso.

Saludos.


----------



## Gamen

Gracias blasita. Los oídos me chirrían porque no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar esa construcción, pero veo que en España suena bien. Es cuestión de costumbre y usos.


----------



## blasita

De nada, un placer. He estado buscando mientras tanto y acabo de encontrar otro hilo en el que se trata este tema. Pienso que también puede ser muy útil: lo hice antes de ella morir. Además es interesante por lo que acabas de decir.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Ambas opciones son idiomáticas e incluso intercambiables hasta en el mismo hablante (al menos en la P. I.), pero sintácticamente nos encontramos con dos modos de expresar un valor adverbial o circunstancial, en antes de llegar tú tenemos un sintagma preposicional introducido por una locución preposicional (adverbio + *de*), pero en antes de que tu llegases tenemos una oración subordinada adverbial introducida por una locución conjuntiva (adverbio + (de) + _*que*_). En el primer caso la marca preposicional "rige" un sintagma nominal (el núcleo es el substantivo verbal, el infinitivo), en el segundo la marca conjuncional "rige un sintagma verbal, una oración con un verbo pleno, en forma personal.
Sabido es que el español no posee infinitivo conjugado (infinitivo con marcas de personas verbales como las formas conjugadas), pero suple esto "a la inglesa" o "a la francesa" y así se adjunta el correspondiente pronombre personal, que sí marca la persona, en forma nominativa (agente). En español estos pronombres sujetos se posponen al infinitivo. Su anteposición suena a occidentalismo (Galicia, Asturias, León, Extremadura) y no parece de un nivel cuidado de lengua.


----------



## chileno

Gamen said:


> Gracias blasita. Los oídos me chirrían porque no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar esa construcción, pero veo que en España suena bien. Es cuestión de costumbre y usos.



En Chile también se usa, Gamen.


----------



## Cal inhibes

Como lenguaje coloquial, pase. En el lenguaje formal o literario el pronombre personal rechina y se percibe como adherido para salir de apuros. Otra cosa sería sin ese pronombre. "Murió antes de llegar la primavera". Infiero que lo que está tambaleando en la frase de la RAE es el pronombre, no el infinitivo.
Salud


----------



## Gamen

Pero si eliminamos el pronombre "tú" se entiende de que hablamos de la misma persona, lo cual no es así porque hay cambio de sujeto. Y si lo colocamos antes de "llegar" suena aún peor para mí.

*Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de llegar (tú).
Se fue (él, ella) un poco antes antes de que (tú) llegaras o llegases.


Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de llegar (...) ¿Quién?
Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de (tú) llegar.

*


----------



## Cal inhibes

Gamen said:


> Pero si eliminamos el pronombre "tú" se entiende de que hablamos de la misma persona, lo cual no es así porque hay cambio de sujeto. Y si lo colocamos antes de "llegar" suena aún peor para mí.
> 
> *Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de llegar (tú).
> Se fue (él, ella) un poco antes antes de que (tú) llegaras o llegases.
> 
> 
> Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de llegar (...) ¿Quién?
> Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de (tú) llegar.
> 
> *



Tienes razón. Por eso dije que el pronombre es lo que tambalea, pero infortunadamente no puede suprimirse sin perder el sentido de la frase. 
Saludos


----------



## blasita

En resumen, como hemos dicho, con el pronombre pospuesto es gramatical. Se ha visto que no es algo que suene bien en todos los países o a todos los hablantes, pero no es un uso propio del español de España. Y yo no diría que es un uso exclusivo del lenguaje hablado coloquial. De hecho, se puede encontrar en la lengua oral y escrita de, al menos, los últimos siglos.


----------



## duvija

Lo usamos y nos dicen que es influencia del brasilero (cosa que podría estar de acuerdo con lo que dice Xiao).


----------



## ACQM

Gamen said:


> Pero si eliminamos el pronombre "tú" se entiende de que hablamos de la misma persona, lo cual no es así porque hay cambio de sujeto. Y si lo colocamos antes de "llegar" suena aún peor para mí.
> 
> *Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de llegar (tú).
> Se fue (él, ella) un poco antes antes de que (tú) llegaras o llegases.
> 
> 
> Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de llegar (...) ¿Quién?
> Se fue (él, ella) (un) poco antes de (tú) llegar.
> 
> *



Pues yo creo que si quitas el pronombre "tú" junto al infinitivo, uno deduce que el sujeto de ese infinitivo es el sujeto de la oración principal que es "él o ella" y no funciona:

"Él se casó poco antes de morir su madre"="él se casó poco antes de morir ella". No veo porqué el pronombre está más o menos feo que el sustantivo (comparo con el ejemplo que dió Cal de la primavera que sí le gustaba) no veo diferencia real.
"Él se casó poco antes de morir"= "Él se casó poco antes de morir él mismo" y dejó una viuda joven.


----------



## Gamen

ACQM said:


> Pues yo creo que si quitas el pronombre "tú" junto al infinitivo, uno deduce que el sujeto de ese infinitivo es el sujeto de la oración principal que es "él o ella" y no funciona: *Exactamente. Si eliminamos el pronombre al final necesariamente hay que construir una subordinada con subjuntivo para "marcar" el cambio de sujeto.
> 
> *"Él se casó poco antes de morir su madre"="él se casó poco antes de morir ella". No veo porqué el pronombre está más o menos feo que el sustantivo (comparo con el ejemplo que dió Cal de la primavera que sí le gustaba) no veo diferencia real.
> "Él se casó poco antes de morir"= "Él se casó poco antes de morir él mismo" y dejó una viuda joven.
> *En este caso no hay cambio de sujeto, por lo que la segunda opción con "él mismo" me suena redundante, pues no es necesaria.
> *





duvija said:


> Lo usamos y nos dicen que es influencia del brasilero (cosa que podría estar de acuerdo con lo que dice Xiao).



Exacto. Yo creía que en español era incorrecto y que se trataba de un calco de la estructura del portugués.


----------



## Cal inhibes

ACQM said:


> Pues yo creo que si quitas el pronombre "tú" junto al infinitivo, uno deduce que el sujeto de ese infinitivo es el sujeto de la oración principal que es "él o ella" y no funciona:
> 
> "Él se casó poco antes de morir su madre"="él se casó poco antes de morir ella". No veo porqué el pronombre está más o menos feo que el sustantivo (comparo con el ejemplo que dió Cal de la primavera que sí le gustaba) no veo diferencia real.
> "Él se casó poco antes de morir"= "Él se casó poco antes de morir él mismo" y dejó una viuda joven.



En mi sentir, la frase "murió antes de llegar la primavera" no suena mal porque *antes de llegar la primavera *puede tomarse como una locución adverbial de tiempo. Lo mismo sucedería con "murió al llegar la primavera". Pero el pronombre personal, siempre en mi sentir, disuena como parte de una locución adverbial. 
Saludos


----------



## Gamen

En el ejemplo de la primavera también usaría el subjuntivo.

Diría: Murió antes de que llegara/llegase (también "llegue") la primavera.

No diría: "Murió antes de llegar la primavera". Mucho menos (y parece portugués): "antes de la primavera llegar".

Es decir, con cambio de sujeto aplico siempre el subjuntivo, como en este caso:

Solicito por favor que me entreguen las fotocopias.
 **** Hilo dividido. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## ACQM

Cal inhibes said:


> En mi sentir, la frase "murió antes de llegar la primavera" no suena mal porque *antes de llegar la primavera *puede tomarse como una locución adverbial de tiempo. Lo mismo sucedería con "murió al llegar la primavera". Pero el pronombre personal, siempre en mi sentir, disuena como parte de una locución adverbial.
> Saludos



¿Cuál es la diferencia a nivel gramatical que ves entre estas frases?

"antes de llegar la primavera"
"antes de llegar María"
"antes de llegar ella"
"antes de llegar tú"

Realmente tienen la misma estructura ¿por qué unas deberían ser más válidas que las otras?


----------



## Cal inhibes

ACQM said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia a nivel gramatical que ves entre estas frases?
> 
> "antes de llegar la primavera"
> "antes de llegar María"
> "antes de llegar ella"
> "antes de llegar tú"
> 
> Realmente tienen la misma estructura ¿por qué unas deberían ser más válidas que las otras?



La diferencia estaría en que la primera frase nos da una referencia general de tiempo, aceptable como grupo adverbial.
Las demás no tienen esa connotación. Se tomarían como frases subordinadas. 
Es sólo una opinión, porque en esta materia no hay nada escrito, a pesar de que hay tanto escrito. 
Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los cuatro ejemplos son de valor adverbial, no hay diferencias. El valor adverbial lo da la locución prepositiva, no depende de la semántica de los elementos del sintagma preposicional.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

¿Sería posible el sintagma "antes de tu llegar", con pronombre posesivo en vez del personal (tú)?


----------



## Jonno

El infinitivo se puede usar en ocasiones como sustantivo, pero puede sonar poco natural o literario. ¿En qué contexto quieres usarlo?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Bueno, era sólo una curiosidad sin fin determinado. Con saber si es efectivamente posible estaría bien servido.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Gamen said:


> Los oídos me chirrían porque no estoy acostumbrado a escuchar esa construcción, pero veo que en España suena bien. Es cuestión de costumbre y usos.



Pues sí, debe ser cuestión de uso, por estos lares es definitivamente: *"*_*Se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras"*_


----------



## Altair264

Gamen said:


> [...] _En el ejemplo que sigue, ¿lo correcto no sería usar una subordinada en subjuntivo como en b)
> ¿Qué opinan?
> Muchas gracias.
> _*
> a) Se fue (un) poco antes de llegar tú.
> 
> *_*b) Se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras.
> 
> *
> _



Hola, Gamen:

Me gusta más «Se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras».
En cuanto al empleo del subjuntivo en esta estructura, Manuel Seco, en su _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ (1998), dice que el uso de la fórmula _antes de que + subjuntivo_, para describir acciones reales, es un anglicismo (¿Lo será?).
En mi opinión, no veo que este modo verbal quede al libre albedrío, sino que, más bien, es prácticamente obligatorio porque viene exigido por el sintagma temporal que introduce la subordinada: _antes de que_. Por tanto, me parece un uso «especial» —entre comillas— del subjuntivo.

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## merquiades

Altair264 said:


> Hola, Gamen:
> 
> Me gusta más «Se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras».
> En cuanto al empleo del subjuntivo en esta estructura, Manuel Seco, en su _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ (1998), dice que el uso de la fórmula _antes de que + subjuntivo_, para describir acciones reales, es un anglicismo (¿Lo será?).
> En mi opinión, no veo que este modo verbal quede al libre albedrío, sino que, más bien, es prácticamente obligatorio porque viene exigido por el sintagma temporal que introduce la subordinada: _antes de que_. Por tanto, me parece un uso «especial» —entre comillas— del subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos,
> Altair264



Hola Altair264.  Si se trata de un anglicismo,¿cuál sería la estructura auténticamente castellana?


----------



## blasita

Altair264 said:


> En cuanto al empleo del subjuntivo en esta estructura, Manuel Seco, en su _Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_ (1998), dice que el uso de la fórmula _antes de que + subjuntivo_, para describir acciones reales, es un anglicismo (¿Lo será?).


Hola, Altair:

Pues no, no tiene ningún sentido para mí. Mi opinión es que _antes de que + subjuntivo_ es una construcción típica del español.

En la edición que tengo del diccionario no encuentro este dato. ¿Podrías copiar lo que dice al respecto, por favor? ¿Da alguna razón? Además, no entiendo cómo puede ser un anglicismo si en inglés no se usa el subjuntivo en este caso.

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## rogk

Me interesan mucho conversaciones de la gramática como esta. 

Justo en la semana pasada hice ejercicios de este tipo. He creído, hasta ahora, que siempre hay que usar el sunjuntivo en este tipo de oraciones si el sujeto no es lo mismo en ambas partes de "antes de". Ya no estoy seguro. 

Encontré esta frase de las páginas de Hispanoteca:"_Antes de salir el sol ya estaba levantado.". _http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Formas no personales del verbo.htm


----------



## Quique Alfaro

rogk said:


> Encontré esta frase de las páginas de Hispanoteca:"_Antes de salir el sol ya estaba levantado.". _http://www.hispanoteca.eu/Foro-preguntas/ARCHIVO-Foro/Formas no personales del verbo.htm



Un ejemplo muy poco feliz... sonaría muy extraño por acá... entendible... pero raro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Si se trata de un anglicismo,¿cuál sería la estructura auténticamente castellana?



Antes de + infinitivo.


----------



## Altair264

blasita said:


> Hola, Altair:
> 
> Pues no, no tiene ningún sentido para mí. Mi opinión es que _antes de que + subjuntivo_ es una construcción típica del español.
> 
> En la edición que tengo del diccionario no encuentro este dato. ¿Podrías copiar lo que dice al respecto, por favor? ¿Da alguna razón? Además, no entiendo cómo puede ser un anglicismo si en inglés no se usa el subjuntivo en este caso.
> 
> Gracias. Un saludo.



Hola, Blasita:

No tengo el _Diccionario_ de Seco en este preciso momento.
Te paso un enlace que puede serte útil: Cliquear.

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## rogk

En finlandés hay también mucho anglicismo y algunas frases de ello son correctas y algunas incorrectas (todavía, pero quizá sean aprobadas en el futuro). Es muy difícil distinguir cuál es correcta y cuál es incorrecta, por mi opinión.  Por supuesto, los profesionales lo saben hacer.
También hemos sacado estructuras de frases del idioma sueco que sean incorrectas. Hace unas semanas paso una cosa interesante aquí. Ya hace mucho que los finlandeses utilizamos una estructura de oración sueca incorrecta fue aprobado correcta por autoridares. Creo que porque la gente la utiliza todo el tiempo.


----------



## blasita

Altair264 said:


> Te paso un enlace que puede serte útil: Cliquear.


Gracias, Altair. Pero ese artículo se refiere al uso de _después de que + subjuntivo_, no al de _antes de que + subjuntivo_. Me extrañaba muchísimo que Manuel Seco dijera eso. De todas formas, es un buen tema para otro hilo.


----------



## Altair264

blasita said:


> Gracias, Altair. Pero ese artículo se refiere al uso de _después de que + subjuntivo_, no al de _antes de que + subjuntivo_. Me extrañaba muchísimo que Manuel Seco dijera eso. De todas formas, es un buen tema para otro hilo.



Hola, Blasita:

¡Qué descuidado he sido! ¡Lamento haberlo indicado equívocamente! Fue un fragmento que leí hace mucho tiempo... [«Una cabeza sin memoria es como una fortaleza sin guarnición» (Napoleón Bonaparte)]

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## Quiviscumque

Vengo aquí rebotado de "Etimology and History" y no puedo callar .

La construcción que algunos encuentran extravagante o lusista o impropia del lenguaje culto o literario es castiza castellana como la que más:

_Y así nos estamos hasta oy, sin él me despedir ni* querer yo dél ser despedido*. _(Fray Antonio de Guevara)
_Pero *querer yo agora referir todos los vicios que se pueden ofrecer en esto de la conversación*, sería un largo y trabajoso proceso_ (Juan Boscán)
_Bien sabe vuestra magestad como *antes de ser yo arçobispo de Toledo* nunca le referí [...]_ (Juan Martínez Silíceo)
_Pues ¿cómo será posible no *amar yo á un Señor*, á quien por tantos títulos y beneficios estoy obligado?_ (Fray Luis de Granada)
[...]_que *decir yo lo contrario* aprovechaba poco_ (Santa Teresa)
_Poco *después de estar yo a bordo*, subió al puente el General _(Pérez Galdós)
_Platero, muerto él *sin saber yo cómo era*, ya sabes que, según ese chiquillo[...] yo soy más tonto que Pinito._ (Juan Ramón Jiménez)
_Amar al prójimo es querer que sea como yo, que sea otro yo, es decir, es *querer yo ser él*_(Unamuno)


----------



## Julvenzor

Lo que yo siento es que ahora se tiende con demasiada desenvoltura el señalar al inglés como fuente de todo paradigma lingüístico difícil de explicar. No seamos sesgados, hasta cien años y pico el inglés ni casi se conocía en España. Por otra parte el uso de "antes de + infinitivo" me resulta de lo más normal. Sobre todo, para iniciar una oración tras un párrafo narrativo.

Apoyo completamente a Quiviscumque.


----------



## duvija

Yo lo uso sin problemas, como buena uruguaya. Pero se supone que es un brasilerismo...


----------



## Gamen

Hola.
A mí también me parece correcto el uso del infinitivo en oraciones como "después de estar yo a bordo" o "sin saber yo como era".
No obstante, a mí no me parece adecuado usar el infinitivo cuando el sujeto cambia, como planteaba al comienzo del hilo.

No diría:

[El] se fue un poco antes de llegar [tú]
Antes de llegar [él], [yo] ya me había ido a dormir

Diría:

El se fue un poco antes de que tú llegaras.
Antes de que llegara él, ya me había ido a dormir.


Sí diría:
Antes de irme a dormir, me puse a leer.
Antes de salir a trabajar, [él] limpió y ordenó la casa.

En estos dos últimos casos tampoco colocaría nunca el sujeto entre la preposición "de" y el primer verbo de la perífrasis como hace el portugués:
*Antes de yo irme a dormir*, me puse a leer.
*Antes de él salir a trabajar*, limpió y ordenó la casa.


----------

